
The Most Important Metrics You’re Not Tracking (Yet) - bryanrasmussen
https://hbr.org/2020/04/the-most-important-metrics-youre-not-tracking-yet
======
chrisma0
So the article suggests that "the most important metrics that we're not
tracking (yet)" are "Customer Performance Indicators". Would it be fair to
categorize these as a subset of KPIs with a focus (and a viewpoint) of the
customer and an end-to-end context, i.e. Quote Turnaround Time vs. Minutes
Spent on Inventory Check? The concept of KPIs doesn't prescribe a specific
viewpoint, right? That surely depends on the type of context (and company)
that uses them.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_indicator#Identify...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_indicator#Identifying_indicators_of_organization)

